# JCB 185 Skidsteer Anyone use one?



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I know this belongs in a different area but not many people always read that area. 
I'm looking at a JCB 185 robot skidsteer. Has anyone used one before. If so how do you like it. You enter it from the side. Its only got one arm. Its really different but looks good and intersting. Need opinions because I might move on it fast! below is a pic


----------



## DaveOhio (Jul 23, 2000)

Looks pretty good. How many hours on it dude? 1100?


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

word on those is they work pretty well. if you beat on them too hard in rocks you will tear up the boom and the bushings quicker then a traditional steer. how it has been used, and who used it is more important then what the machine started as, as long as it is th right size for you.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

DaveOhio said:


> Looks pretty good. How many hours on it dude? 1100?


it has 3000 hours. but it is the size I want and has a heated and enclosed cab


----------



## DaveOhio (Jul 23, 2000)

$11,000? been awhile since I bought a used one...

We have New Hollands. What you gonna use it in the summer for?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

DaveOhio said:


> $11,000? been awhile since I bought a used one...
> 
> We have New Hollands. What you gonna use it in the summer for?


i will use it for various hardscaping and other projects. I usually rent a bobcat 773 twice a month through out the entire summer.


----------

